# Average Handouts annually per person exceed average income of working person now



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2012)

if you're a working individual STOP...you'll make more under Obama's watch than the working person now...to the tune of $32,748 annually versus the average working income of $32,446


let's see how much you can do with government assistance:

 rental housing voucher: $1000-3000/month
 medicaid insurance:  $8000/yr
 food assistance:  $100-200/month
 transportation:  $90/month
 child care:  $1000/month
 heat/electrical/gas:  $100/month
 ---------------

 that's how easy it is to get to $32,748.

it's not just fee cell phones...gov't is handing out free air conditioners now too!!!
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...ent-is-handing-out-free-air-conditioners-too/

Average Federal Aid Passes Average Disposable Income


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2012)

...waiting on LAM's reply on how giving away more to those who don't earn it is better for everyone...liberal logic 101


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2012)

liberal logic 101-give out more handouts is better for the economy...

conservative rebuttal-until it has to be paid for

liberal reply-who says you have to pay your bills?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 13, 2012)

bro welcome to uk..we have this system for years now..


----------



## Saney (Jul 13, 2012)

well, i think i'm going to move out of my Uncle Ned's basement and get on this 33k Obama plan.

fuck making shitty money.. i need handouts!


----------



## DOBE (Jul 13, 2012)

Obummer.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 13, 2012)

Oy vey.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Oy vey.



i didn't go to Syttende Mai this year...it's really crazy here


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 13, 2012)

don't quit working! you have to work harder cause everyone on government handouts is depending on you!!


----------



## Watson (Jul 13, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> bro welcome to uk..we have this system for years now..




sil being a POM explains many things ahahahahaha

u watch soccer?


----------



## ebn2002 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's a quality example of how dumb our government is.

Fema had an excess of brand new trailers last year that they didn't need, something like 10,000 trailers.  The trailers new run $25,000.  They decided to auction them off, but didn't put out any press about the auction.  One of my clients bought 47 of them for $18,800, bought something like 25 acres of land in Texas by one of the oil towns and set up a trailer park.  Each trailer brings about $650 month, all trailers paid off the first month and he has $30,000 month cash flow.  I've been keeping my eye out for fema auctions...


----------



## ebn2002 (Jul 13, 2012)

I work with a lady that used to work for the government.  In her department they handled inventory of government vehicles.  This is no joke.  When they couldn't get the inventory to balance and had an excess of Jeeps one summer, they couldn't account for how they got there and were nervous they overspent and that someone would find out.  So they loaded around 12 jeeps on a ship, took them out to sea, and pushed them into the ocean.  She was there or I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> if you're a working individual STOP...you'll make more under Obama's watch than the working person now...to the tune of $32,748 annually versus the average working income of $32,446
> 
> 
> let's see how much you can do with government assistance:
> ...




                          ^^^temporary security^^^

"They who would give up an essential liberty for temporary security, deserve neither liberty or security."
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> liberal logic 101-give out more handouts is better for the economy...
> 
> conservative rebuttal-until it has to be paid for
> 
> liberal reply-who says you have to pay your bills?





> LAM-Table 1. Median usual weekly earnings of full-time wage and salary workers by sex, quarterly averages, seasonally adjusted



just messing with ya man


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 13, 2012)

Socrates said:


> sil being a POM explains many things ahahahahaha
> 
> u watch soccer?



racist post reported


----------



## charley (Jul 13, 2012)

OLD SAYING..'The goverment will spend a million dollars to give you a penny & spend a million dollars to take a penny' ...  Meanwhile 'we the people have no say in anything'........


----------



## teezhay (Jul 13, 2012)

Perhaps if you didn't rely solely on partisan ideologues for your information, you wouldn't be so laughably misguided. Now for a reality check: 


You're assuming "employed" and "food stamp recipient" are mutually exclusive terms. 30% of food stamp recipients are employed, and those who aren't typically can't be. This is because 89% of all food stamp payments are made to homes with a resident who is either elderly, disabled, or a child. These are people that *can't* work, and those who _do work_ often receive poverty-level wages. If you'd actually like to educate yourself, perhaps you should conduct substantive research that focuses on the problems of poverty and hunger, rather than using sources that are just pushing thoughtless political agendas.
The rate at which more Americans are being added to food stamp programs has actually decreased under the Obama administration by half a million Americans. That's right, while our population has increased at an exponential rate (we've grown by 12 million people in just 6 years), we're actually adding 444,574 fewer recipients on to food stamp programs than  we were with a substantially smaller population under President Bush (during an economically prosperous time that saw an unprecedentedly booming housing market).
Moody's Analytics (a subsidiary of the private Moody's Corporation) studied the macroeconomic effects of temporary food stamp programs, finding them to be the most efficient form of economic stimulus. *Every single dollar we invest in these programs generates an additional $1.73 in near-term GDP*. That's an extraordinary ROI, and this is demonstrative of a crucial contribution short-term food stamp recipients make to our economy (and the fact that the steep upward trajectory of new recipients is beginning to level off in the past three years is an indication that those who would claim food stamps are perpetual economic life support are just full of shit).

Hopefully you open your eyes to real information beyond conservative think tanks that are out to push an idiotic narrative contrary to the consensus of economic analysts. It's essentially the equivalent of a Democrat citing Media Matters as a dependable source; they're not, they have an agenda to push and they shouldn't just be blindly followed.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> if you're a working individual STOP...you'll make more under Obama's watch than the working person now...to the tune of $32,748 annually versus the average working income of $32,446
> 
> 
> let's see how much you can do with government assistance:
> ...


where do you live where thats good money? You couldnt possibly have enough for a house or nice cars. Welfare is a vicious cycle that turns uneducated people into useless zombies living check to check.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 13, 2012)

charley said:


> OLD SAYING..'The goverment will spend a million dollars to give you a penny & spend a million dollars to take a penny' ...  Meanwhile 'we the people have no say in anything'........



I'm so sick of hearing this pussy load of bullshit. You're given a "say" in the matter every two years, and yet you fuck it up every time. You have the opportunity to vote the incumbent out of office, and you rarely do it. In 2010, Congress had an approval rating less than 13%, yet when November rolled around, 84% of the incumbents in the Senate were reelected, as were 86% of the incumbents in the House. 

You people bitch and moan all fucking day, yet when the time comes to fulfill your civil duty of electing your own representation,_ you fuck it up_ and pick the idiots you hate. Do you really want to identify the problem with our republic? Look in the fucking mirror.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> where do you live where thats good money? You couldnt possibly have enough for a house or nice cars. Welfare is a vicious cycle that turns uneducated people into useless zombies living check to check.



I agree with your entire post, until you suggest that social programs make people uneducated. If we want to have a serious discussion about welfare, we need to acknowledge the disproportionate number of recipients who are white females, a majority of whom are also single mothers. Welfare is a problem that is deeply intertwined America's archaic social perspective on women's reproductive rights, and that's a fact that can't be ignored. Look at Texas, where abstinence-only education is at its most prevalent of any state in the union. You know what is also most prevalent in Texas? Teen pregnancies. You think a majority of those women are going to be attending a respected four-year university to succeed academically in preparation for being a high earner in the workforce? There's not an intellectually-founded argument in the world that would assert the answer to that question is "yes."


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program or foodstamps report link>>>  CBO | The Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program

true story:
 my sister in law went to enroll her young son in pre care school the other day, she asked about gov assistance, she was told to qualify, *english had to be a second language* OR *if she was on food stamps she could qualify.* If neither, she could turn in last 4 household pay stubs to see if she qualified that way. So, she did.

BTW, She is a stay at home mom with 2 little boys, her husband goes to school at night while working full time as an electrician for last 4 years. He happened to have a great month, worked plenty of overtime this past month, they based his entire years income onlast 4 pay stubs, even though they state in black and white 20+ hours overtime per week. Long story short, *DENIED *assistance.

While this process was taking place, next to her a mexican woman was approved immediately based solely on her receiving food stamps. 

wtf?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I agree with your entire post, until you suggest that social programs make people uneducated. If we want to have a serious discussion about welfare, we need to acknowledge the disproportionate number of recipients who are white females, a majority of whom are also single mothers. Welfare is a problem that is deeply intertwined America's archaic social perspective on women's reproductive rights, and that's a fact that can't be ignored. Look at Texas, where abstinence-only education is at its most prevalent of any state in the union. You know what is also most prevalent in Texas? Teen pregnancies. You think a majority of those women are going to be attending a respected four-year university to succeed academically in preparation for being a high earner in the workforce? There's not an intellectually-founded argument in the world that would assert the answer to that question is "yes."


what I'm saying is true, if you dont get an education you will possibly end up on welfare, when you do you may find it even harder to get off and find a job. Whats the incentive, if you are making 6's you will be out there immediately looking for a new job to keep your standard of living. If your poor, you may just give up and stay on for as long as you can. These people should be in some sort of vocational program. Or have to pay the money back after being on longer than lets say 6 months. It would give people motivation to look for a job.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I'm so sick of hearing this pussy load of bullshit. You're given a "say" in the matter every two years, and yet you fuck it up every time. You have the opportunity to vote the incumbent out of office, and you rarely do it. In 2010, Congress had an approval rating less than 13%, yet when November rolled around, 84% of the incumbents in the Senate were reelected, as were 86% of the incumbents in the House.
> 
> You people bitch and moan all fucking day, yet when the time comes to fulfill your civil duty of electing your own representation,_ you fuck it up_ and pick the idiots you hate. Do you really want to identify the problem with our republic? Look in the fucking mirror.



have you asked Charley if he votes, or are you making one huge assumption that he is the problem?

Ben Franklin says it like this;

Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well-armed lamb contesting the vote.

When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program or foodstamps report link>>> CBO | The Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program
> 
> true story:
> my sister in law went to enroll her young son in pre care school the other day, she asked about gov assistance, she was told to qualify, *english had to be a second language* OR *if she was on food stamps she could qualify.* If neither, she could turn in last 4 household pay stubs to see if she qualified that way. So, she did.
> ...


its bullshit and its going on everywhere. I have two freinds who are firemen and use their VA benefits for medical because its free when they get great city benefits. I went to the VA when I was diagnosed with diabetes I was blind for several weeks and couldnt work, they pulled my taxes right there and said I make too much money I dont qualify. Bush passed this reform in 2005 and I eneded up getting screwed.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2012)

if you're single and can't live on 32g's a year you're living above your means and think you're worth more than you really are...you have no argument...i'm going back to school and in the medical field still and will continue...i won't disclose my annual earnings, but i'm able to live on less than $1,000 a month budget and still have a little cash on that budget to go out a couple times a month...i have no wife, no kids, just me and only me to pay for...32,000 is alot more than most of you realize...if you recorded every single penny you had for just one month you'd be surprised at how much you waste on stupid shit...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 13, 2012)

These kinds of threads make me glad I'm not an American.  I could never imagine living my lifestyle on 1k a month.  That's a days pay for a lot of people in my area.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> if you're single and can't live on 32g's a year you're living above your means and think you're worth more than you really are...you have no argument...i'm going back to school and in the medical field still and will continue...i won't disclose my annual earnings, but i'm able to live on less than $1,000 a month budget and still have a little cash on that budget to go out a couple times a month...i have no wife, no kids, just me and only me to pay for...32,000 is alot more than most of you realize...if you recorded every single penny you had for just one month you'd be surprised at how much you waste on stupid shit...


wasnt argueing just asking where that is alot of money I couldnt even imagine how I would get by on that.  my mortgage is 3g's a month but if I still have extra money so I'm living within my means.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> These kinds of threads make me glad I'm not an American. I could never imagine living my lifestyle on 1k a month. That's a days pay for a lot of people in my area.


you work in the oil fields?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you work in the oil fields?



Haha, was it my province that gave that away?


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> wasnt argueing just asking where that is alot of money I couldnt even imagine how I would get by on that.  my mortgage is 3g's a month but if I still have extra money so I'm living within my means.



well obviously people who only make 32g's a year wouldn't own a house over 80g or 50g trucks and cars...a big part of the problem is the abuse of credit and credit cards and accounts since during the clinton years...


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

yes, I was at the Air Force base in cold lake, you may find this funny but they warned us not to start shit with any oil workers that they wont hesitate to fight with you. You guys like the beer I learned that first hand, never saw a table with less than 20 empty bottles on it.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> well obviously people who only make 32g's a year wouldn't own a house over 80g or 50g trucks and cars...a big part of the problem is the abuse of credit and credit cards and accounts since during the clinton years...


credit cards are the biggest scam, I cant believe people use them, you can always get a small bank loan and pay that off alot quicker if you cant wait to buy something.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> its bullshit and its going on everywhere. I have two freinds who are firemen and use their VA benefits for medical because its free when they get great city benefits. I went to the VA when I was diagnosed with diabetes I was blind for several weeks and couldnt work, they pulled my taxes right there and said I make too much money I dont qualify. Bush passed this reform in 2005 and I eneded up getting screwed.




career politicians/lobbyists have destroyed this country. dam, losing your vision that must have been frightening as hell...


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Aircraft Mechanix 2 - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> career politicians/lobbyists have destroyed this country. dam, losing your vision that must have been frightening as hell...


it happens to most people when they first go on insulin, it was scary I must have called my doctor 20 times asking him if I would get my vision back.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 13, 2012)

I sell my food stamps for 50 cents on the dollar to buy drugs. Government assistance is great! Don't be mad cuz you not smart enough to get back at the white man.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> credit cards are the biggest scam, I cant believe people use them, you can always get a small bank loan and pay that off alot quicker if you cant wait to buy something.




yup, if you can't afford with cash, you certainly can't afford it on CC's. It's a fast food generation, give it to me now, lol. I use CC's, but I pay them off every month, unless I use the 0% cash infusion to earn interest elsewhere, at a higher rate of course.


----------



## GSracer (Jul 13, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Perhaps if you didn't rely solely on partisan ideologues for your information, you wouldn't be so laughably misguided. Now for a reality check:
> 
> 
> You're assuming "employed" and "food stamp recipient" are mutually exclusive terms. 30% of food stamp recipients are employed, and those who aren't typically can't be. This is because 89% of all food stamp payments are made to homes with a resident who is either elderly, disabled, or a child. These are people that *can't* work, and those who _do work_ often receive poverty-level wages. If you'd actually like to educate yourself, perhaps you should conduct substantive research that focuses on the problems of poverty and hunger, rather than using sources that are just pushing thoughtless political agendas.
> ...



Well said


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^^not accurate
[h=4]Spending on SNAP benefits grew by about 135 percent between 2007 and 2011[/h]Spending growth was driven by increases in the number of people receiving benefits and by increases in benefit amounts per person.


*About 65 percent of growth came from an increase in the number of people receiving benefits. That increase was driven primarily by the weak economy*.
About 20 percent of growth can be attributed to temporarily higher benefit amounts. That increase was legislated in the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009.
The final 15 percent of growth stems from other factors, such as higher food prices and lower income among beneficiaries, both of which boosted benefits.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I sell my food stamps for 50 cents on the dollar to buy drugs. Government assistance is great! Don't be mad cuz you not smart enough to get back at the white man.




wiggers


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> if you're single and can't live on 32g's a year you're living above your means and think you're worth more than you really are...you have no argument...i'm going back to school and in the medical field still and will continue...i won't disclose my annual earnings, but i'm able to live on less than $1,000 a month budget and still have a little cash on that budget to go out a couple times a month...i have no wife, no kids, just me and only me to pay for...32,000 is alot more than most of you realize...if you recorded every single penny you had for just one month you'd be surprised at how much you waste on stupid shit...



So why are your going to school?  If you earn more you will only be taxed more so clearly there is no incentive for you to improve your situation.  Why aren't you on welfare?


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Perhaps if you didn't rely solely on partisan ideologues for your information, you wouldn't be so laughably misguided. Now for a reality check:
> 
> 
> You're assuming "employed" and "food stamp recipient" are mutually exclusive terms. 30% of food stamp recipients are employed, and those who aren't typically can't be. This is because 89% of all food stamp payments are made to homes with a resident who is either elderly, disabled, or a child. These are people that *can't* work, and those who _do work_ often receive poverty-level wages. If you'd actually like to educate yourself, perhaps you should conduct substantive research that focuses on the problems of poverty and hunger, rather than using sources that are just pushing thoughtless political agendas.
> ...



Don't bring facts into this.  It just muddies the ideological waters for some.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 14, 2012)

Have you guys actually ever met someone on government assistance? There are a lot in my area, and I can promise you that they are not doing all that well for themselves. Section 8 housing is disgusting, food stamps pay $200 a month tops, and that doesn't feed a bodybuilder for 2 weeks, and you can forget about putting gas in your car or having any type of entertainment budget or social life.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 14, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Perhaps if you didn't rely solely on partisan ideologues for your information, you wouldn't be so laughably misguided. Now for a reality check:
> 
> 
> You're assuming "employed" and "food stamp recipient" are mutually exclusive terms. 30% of food stamp recipients are employed, and those who aren't typically can't be. This is because 89% of all food stamp payments are made to homes with a resident who is either elderly, disabled, or a child. These are people that *can't* work, and those who _do work_ often receive poverty-level wages. If you'd actually like to educate yourself, perhaps you should conduct substantive research that focuses on the problems of poverty and hunger, rather than using sources that are just pushing thoughtless political agendas.
> ...


dont forget that young military families also qualify for food stamps


----------



## Bowden (Jul 14, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Have you guys actually ever met someone on government assistance? There are a lot in my area, and I can promise you that they are not doing all that well for themselves. Section 8 housing is disgusting, food stamps pay $200 a month tops, and that doesn't feed a bodybuilder for 2 weeks, and you can forget about putting gas in your car or having any type of entertainment budget or social life.



I see them all the time in the grocery store and I see this type of pattern over and over.
Most of them are Latino that the check out clerks have to speak Spanish to.
They come in with their anchor babies in tow.
They get their groceries and pay for them with a taxpayer funded WIC check or a EBT card.
They then pull out a 100.00 bill to pay for what WIC or EBT will not.
They then get into a new SUV costing at least 20k and drive away.

These people are gaming the hell out of the system.
The next time that someone tells you that Illegal aliens do not qualify for government benefits like food stamps they are not telling the whole story.
The illegal parents may not be, but their anchor babies are and the parents are indirectly benefiting from it, they apply for benefits using their anchor babies to qualify and the parents are eating at government tax payer funded expense.

The United States is the garbage dump of Latin American third world shit hole countries and their corrupt politicians that cannot or will not provide for their people due to in part to political corruption.
So they come here, have an anchor baby then another ad nauseum and they are home free as to receiving benefits that their native countries cannot or will not provide for them.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 14, 2012)

Does everyone understand that Illegal alien anchor babies are included in food stamp numbers, their Illegal parents are eating at taxpayer expense and their Illegal parents are gaming the system to receive benefits?
As well that the entire benefits system is being gamed by Illegal aliens and native born citizens in-order to obtain government tax payer funded benefits?
As well that the government is technically bankrupt and runs huge deficits to fund expenses like benefit payouts.

That the United States will wind up like Greece and will forced into severe austerity by the bond markets that fund our deficit by buying our debt unless this situation is fixed.

By fixed, there are not enough rich people in this country to fund through higher taxes all of the benefit programs and a fix is going to require in part that all of the people feeding at the taxpayer funded benefit trough and that includes the Latin American population illegally in this country to take a hit as to benefit reductions.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 14, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Have you guys actually ever met someone on government assistance? There are a lot in my area, and I can promise you that they are not doing all that well for themselves. Section 8 housing is disgusting, food stamps pay $200 a month tops, and that doesn't feed a bodybuilder for 2 weeks, and you can forget about putting gas in your car or having any type of entertainment budget or social life.



Sorry , not true. 
Section 8 housing can be denied for missing a fricken door stop, section 8 housing can be established by any investor who takes a city class to use their investment properties for section 8 housing, in other words, I can turn a 5000sq ft home into section 8 if i choose to, they can be anywhere not just the ghetto.
Food stamps pay according to how many people qualify that live within the home and reportable income.
 for instance 3 kids in Texas, no reportable income, 600+ a month.
not having social life or being a bber or able to put gas in your car? Really? Come on brother.


For the record, I have been through many employees that work the system and these are facts I have seen first hand


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 16, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Here's a quality example of how dumb our government is.
> 
> Fema had an excess of brand new trailers last year that they didn't need, something like 10,000 trailers.  The trailers new run $25,000.  They decided to auction them off, but didn't put out any press about the auction.  One of my clients bought 47 of them for $18,800, bought something like 25 acres of land in Texas by one of the oil towns and set up a trailer park.  Each trailer brings about $650 month, all trailers paid off the first month and he has $30,000 month cash flow.  I've been keeping my eye out for fema auctions...



Are you talking about those basic white 4 window trailers like they had around post-Katrina?  If so $25k is a fucking government boondoggle of a ripoff.  The wife and I hit a RV show this January and $25K @ sale price buys one pretty darn nice and well equipped 25'-30' trailer.  Sure there are nicer trailers for more money, but these were 10x's as nice as those basic Fema trailers.

The next time Obama hits Elkhardt, IN and brags how the RV industry came back from the brink because he's so smart, think about all these overpriced govt trailers he bought from them to bring them back from the brink.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 16, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> dont forget that young military families also qualify for food stamps




As do at least 50% of the regional airline pilots and their families.  Imagine being a first officer on 70-90K pound Barbie Jet with 50-90 people on board and starting out at $28K/year.  Then throw in the lack of sleep from shitty four day schedules and having to commute your way to work via the airlines the night before your four day trip.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Are you talking about those basic white 4 window trailers like they had around post-Katrina?  If so $25k is a fucking government boondoggle of a ripoff.  The wife and I hit a RV show this January and $25K @ sale price buys one pretty darn nice and well equipped 25'-30' trailer.  Sure there are nicer trailers for more money, but these were 10x's as nice as those basic Fema trailers.
> 
> The next time Obama hits Elkhardt, IN and brags how the RV industry came back from the brink because he's so smart, think about all these overpriced govt trailers he bought from them to bring them back from the brink.



A couple of years ago, an RV place near the house was selling fema trailers at 2500 a pop, they were all torn up on the inside and looked like they were left out to be picked up by the trash truck. Needles to say, but I didn't buy one


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 16, 2012)

*Fema trailer*


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>




lol!


----------



## ebn2002 (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>



Yes, my guess is that is the exact type of trailer, and $25,000 for one is not THAT big of a rip off compared to how our gov spends money.  The city of Detroit, as you all know is broke, was in a lot of trouble last year when the state went over their expenses.  they were spending $100 per plastic garbage bin at all the city buildings, like the one you have in your kitchen, they were spending $100 each and they had thousands in the city offices.

They would rent cars FOR YEARS.  Yes, rental rates on city cars for years.  There was one example I will try to find a link.  Well I can't find one but here is the basic story.  They rented a dodge charger for like 5 years and spent over $100,000 renting a car that cost $40,000 brand new.  they found many rented cars, like 40 or 50.  And these people all make more money than the average $32,000 making these decision so the rest of the population can be held back by their government.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2012)

This thread would have bothered me 6 months ago. My new philosophy is game the system before the system games you. It is not worth it to be middle class anymore. The rich and the poor take while the middle class people have taken away. It's a bullshit system, and middle class people are fucking retarded for putting up with it. 

I only make $10 an hour on paper, but I also take in almost that much in cash. So, I am making closer to $20 an hour, but paying taxes on 10. When I do income tax returns, I'll probably get a lot of money back for the earned income tax credit. 

Taking all this into consideration, I make as much money at a titty bar as I did running the the computer systems for hospitals, and more than working for a software company. That is fucking hilarious. Now these threads sound like music to my ears.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 17, 2012)

[h=6]The  Food Stamp Program, administered by the U.S. Department of Agriculture,  is actually proud of the fact it is distributing the greatest amount of  free meals and food stamps ever.

 Meanwhile, the National Park  Service, administered by the U.S. Department of the Interior, asks us to  "Please Do Not Feed the Animals." Their stated reason for the policy is  because the animals will grow dependent on handouts and will not learn  to take care of themselves.

 This ends today's lesson.[/h]


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *The  Food Stamp Program, administered by the U.S. Department of Agriculture,  is actually proud of the fact it is distributing the greatest amount of  free meals and food stamps ever.
> 
> Meanwhile, the National Park  Service, administered by the U.S. Department of the Interior, asks us to  "Please Do Not Feed the Animals." Their stated reason for the policy is  because the animals will grow dependent on handouts and will not learn  to take care of themselves.
> 
> This ends today's lesson.*



Big true!


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 17, 2012)

*Spending on SNAP "FOOD STAMPS" benefits grew by about 135 percent between 2007 and 2011*

Spending growth was driven by increases in the number of people receiving benefits and by increases in benefit amounts per person.



*About 65 percent of growth came from an increase in the number of people receiving benefits. That increase was driven primarily by the weak economy*.
About 20 percent of growth can be attributed to temporarily higher benefit amounts. That increase was legislated in the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009.
The final 15 percent of growth stems from other factors, such as higher food prices and lower income among beneficiaries, both of which boosted benefits.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 18, 2012)

Lets not forget the current food stamp advertising campaign that says you can look good and lose weight while eating with food stamps.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Lets not forget the current food stamp advertising campaign that says you can look good and lose weight while eating with food stamps.





Food stamps should be regulated to "basic staples", no prepared meals, no meal in a bag, no unhealthy snack, no soda, no deserts. if you don't have to use the oven for an hour after you prep the meal, you can't buy it on food stamps. that would eliminate a large percentage of abusers of the system.

list of things you should be able to buy:
milk
cheese
bread
meat
potatoes
vegetables
fruit
flour 
sugar
orange juice
oil

that's it, you don't like? you don't have to take it


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree ^^ and store brands only.


----------

